# LOST during Transport in CT...HELP



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

*If anyone has any CT rescue friends, please forward.. SHY from Spalding was lost during a

volunteer transport today*
*
SHY, who is coming from Spalding County Animal Shelter in Griffin, GA and going to Crepon Strays in Watertown, CT.

*









*

Shy was lost on transport in the vicinity of Deer Park Road in Watertown, CT. If you can go look for her and think you see her please let Diane, Lydia, or Cori know. This poor dog must be terrified out there alone. She is very timid and may not come to you but she does not bite.



---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: rescue <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, Jul 14, 2008 at 9:52 PM
Subject: SUPER URGENT - DOG FROM TRANSPORT IS LOST - WATERTOWN, CT. - HER NAME IS SHY - PLEASE HELP FIND HER- CALL IF SEEN-PLEASE
To: [email protected]



SHY this female spayed shepherd mix got away while being transported from GA.
to CT. early tonite. PHOTO IS ATTACHED. SHE IS VERY VERY SHY AND A BIT TIMID, NOT A BITER, FINE WITH OTHER DOGS. PLEASE PLEASE IF SEEN AT ALL CALL
US - LYDIA OR DIANE, OR CORY OF OXFORD ANIMAL SHELTER.

LYDIA 203 233 9912, DIANE, 203 330 0255, CORY - 203 206 4614

WATERTOWN, CT. AREA, SHE IS ONLY ABOUT 30 LBS. HAS NO TAGS. WILL BE AFRAID, A REAL SWEETHEART OF A DOG. PLEASE HELP SAVE HER.

EVERYONE WORKED SO SO HARD TO GET SAVE HER AND GET HER HERE.
PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS TIME TO HELP LOOK FOR HER AT ANY TIME AT ALL PLEASE PLEASE HELP US.

REWARD. EVEN IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN HER PLEASE CALL ALL 3 NUMBERS NO MATTER WHAT TIME AND KEEP HER WITH YOU IF YOU CAN. PLEASE.

THANK YOU.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not close to Watertown and have lost contact with a friend who lives there, but I hope they contacted animal control and put flyers up in the area.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm not close to Watertown and have lost contact with a friend who lives there, but I hope they contacted animal control and put flyers up in the area.


 
I hope so too! How scary for all involved, especially the pupper


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It happens more often than we hear. I held onto Caue's leash tighter than you will ever know. My main concern with the transport was him getting loose.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It happens more often than we hear. I held onto Caue's leash tighter than you will ever know. My main concern with the transport was him getting loose.


I think we all did. My windows were only down a few inches for a lil fresh air, leash tethered while in car to prevent bolts when car door opens, just can be really scary.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby. I hope she turns up.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor baby must be terrified. I hope someone gets her before anything bad happens.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My worst nightmare. Oh I hope someone finds her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Put her on Dog Detective and Petfinder Lost Topic*

*Put her on Dog Detective and Petfinder Lost Topic

SHY IS A BEAUTY!!!!!*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bump........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for Shy who is SHY Shepherd Mix lost on a transport in Watertown, CT!!!!!!!!!

Please post everywhere you can think of!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Posted a couple other places. I hope they find her soon.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't seen any updates yet


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you can call the Watertown Animal Control. They can tell you if everyone who can help has been contacted and if the dog has been recovered or not. I know if I were the person doing that part of the transport when this dog got loose, I'd still be there looking. I'm sure this person is, too. What a nightmare!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keisha*

I just emld. Keisha to ask.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I just emld. Keisha to ask.


 
Thanks Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld Keisha*

I emld. Keisha and theY trapped Shy.
She is SAFE!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, that's the best news I've heard today!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I'm so happy to hear shes okay!!

the :bigangel:'s must have helped her through her time away. poor baby must have been scared to death!

Debbie & mason


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank goodness for the great news!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome news Karen  Thanks!!!


----------

